# Links > Tutorials >  Πολλα Tutorials...αλλα ελληνικα

## wlanderv

Πριν λιγο "τελειωσα" την σελιδα μου http://wlanderv.netfirms.com/ , οπου εχω βαλει ηδη 1 χρησιμο Tutorial ! Ελπιζω μεχρι την παρασκευη (02/11/2002) να εχω βαλει και τα υπολοιπα..! (και στα ελληνικα!) .

Το Site θα ειναι γινεται Update αρκετα συχνα με πολλα Tutorials (Κατασκευες , κλπ...) !

Ηδη εχω φτιαξει αρκετες κεραιες , + θα κανω Upload αυτα τα Tutorials μεχρι την παρασκευη .

That's All .

To All AWMN Members -> Keep the Good Work !

Leo .

----------


## panXer

ρε συ Alex, δες τι έχεις κάνει με τα images, δίνεις local target..

----------


## wlanderv

> ρε συ Alex, δες τι έχεις κάνει με τα images, δίνεις local target..


Τελικα αλλαξα Site γιατι ειχα πολλα προβληματα με την Netfirms  ::  ! Τωρα..η καινουργια σελιδα ειναι ¨

http://wlanderv.8m.com  ::

----------


## DeeMJ

Χαίρετε
Είμαι "νέοπας" και τα tutorials μου είναι απαραίτητα.
Ευχαριστώ λοιπόν.
Θα διαβάσω και θα επιστρέψω.

----------

